# CPC exam grading question



## Emingoy114 (Nov 11, 2011)

Do all of these areas need to be over 70% for me to pass the exam?

10000 Series: 
20000 Series :
40000 Series : 
50000 Series: 
Anatomy/Med Term: 
Anesthesia: 
Coding Guidelines/Practice Management:
E/M: 
HCPCS: 
ICD-9-CM: 
Lab and Path
Medicine: 
Radiology:


----------



## britbrit852003 (Nov 11, 2011)

No. You just need a 70% overall.


----------



## cmoretti (May 9, 2012)

Thank you for the clarification on the overall score of 70%.  With that being said, what would be an estimated percentage that would be needed for each series to obtain that 70% overall?  I do understand that depending on the number of questions per series the percentage would differ but I am looking for some type of target to aim for.  

I am getting so frustrated, I will need to retake the CPC exam for the 3rd time next month.  I obviously must find another technique to achieve that 70% overall score as its clear my previous ones are not correct.  I am looking again for some type of benchmark to aim for because I don't know how many more times I can possibly go through the agony of taking the exam, waiting for the test results and seeing a FAIL.  

Thank you for any help you can give!


----------



## asigsbee@yahoo.com (Dec 20, 2012)

I am so glad to know that 70% overall is the anwser,  my instruster stated 70% in each section.


----------



## KathyJohnson (Dec 26, 2012)

How has your strategy been during the last two attempts at taking the test?  I know some people say do the easier questions first but to me that wasn't the best strategy.  I looked at it this way, if I got all the easier answers out of the way it left only the longer ones to read and then answer.  Time is ticking.  I'd rather be left with the easier ones to quickly figure out at the end rather than long scenerios. 

Eliminate bad answer choices.  There is no need to look up every single code.  When you come across a code that doesn't belong for the question at hand cross it out, move on to the next.  

When you received your scores last time you should've been told what areas you are struggling in.  Really review those areas.  Don't focus on how many you can miss in each section.  Let's face it, you won't know if an anwser is right or wrong so how will you determine how many you've missed in any given area?  

Have you taken the practice exams that the AAPC has available?  Those help tremendously! 

Do NOT leave any blank answers!!  

Third time may be the charm


----------



## sumeet_lawhare@yahoo.com (Dec 26, 2012)

*..*

YEs it overall 70% to pass so its little easy ... so your main trick should be to analyse yourself and find which are easy sections for you and score maximum in them .. 

see marks wise you take out of 150 you have to score 105 .. so you have margin of 45 mark which you can make wrong... so this make it more easy...

see so if you find surgery which is a major section for 60 marks though so if you make rest very perfect.. so you can overlook eaisly 3 tough sections of surgery... with no fear... 


theirs lot to say about cpc exam... and it also varies from person to person ... 


So study hard and 

"All the best"


----------



## erossi (Dec 29, 2012)

*passing cpc exam*

I found a great resource to use codingcertification.org. the instructor is Laureen Jandroep, CPC, CPC-I. I ordered her program and studied with her.  She went over the areas that we would be tested on, told you how to mark and highlight your books for easy reference and she even took the cpc exam again in 2012 to give you an idea of how they were testing. I passed on the first try but would not have if I had not taken her course. I also ordered and did the on line aapc practice exams (all three). They also helped, I think some of the questions on the certification exam were on the practice exams. Good luck, I am pulling for you.


----------



## cjbr1138 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Retaking the exam*

If you passed a certain area once you have received what you failed. Do you have to retake the entire test again or the parts you did not do well in?


----------



## KathyJohnson (Mar 18, 2014)

Sadly you have to retake the entire test.


----------



## Jtk625 (Mar 19, 2014)

It wasn't clear if you had the study guide and the practice test.  I started with taking the practice test and seeing where I went wrong with any incorrect question.  I also read & re-read the guidelines.  I started with the codes I felt more comfortable, V-codes, E-codes, E/M etc. Once you see 1 code in the answer is incorrect, go to the next line. Once you know 1 code is correct, if it isn't in the other answers, cross them out. Take a review class before the test. They are very helpful and have a lot of recommendation. Never focus on how many you can get wrong.


----------



## sbenitez3 (Apr 4, 2014)

*2013 test or 2014?*



Emingoy114 said:


> Do all of these areas need to be over 70% for me to pass the exam?
> 10000 Series:
> 20000 Series :
> 40000 Series :
> ...


do you know if we are taking the 2013 test or is the 2014 already in progress?


----------



## sewsassy78 (Jun 1, 2014)

*CPC Exam*

Thank you all for your questions and answers here... I will be re-taking my exam 6/7/2014.   I have purchased all 3 exams from the website and the Study guide book... I do feel like I learned a little bit more.  I sure hope I pass this time because I cannot afford another $300.00 to take it again.  I am very nervous about taking this again.  Good Luck to all of you.


----------



## jconner0030 (Jun 2, 2014)

Good luck to you. I am studying to take the CPC July 12. I am already nervous.


----------



## denamcarroll (Jun 2, 2014)

I am also taking the cpc exam for the first time July 12th. Are you in SA? 
Good luck!


----------



## lashika (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello i just got my scores and i failed with a 39%, i want to know how on earth i am supposed to pass when you have to pay for all the practice tests and everything else, i do not have that kind of money!!!!!!#


----------



## agarrett0627 (Jan 13, 2016)

*Cpc exam, grading*

I got 2 60% and 2 62% couple 50% 40% and then got 2/ 10% in anesthesia and path n lab, which i guess took from my better ones, and made me walk away with a overall 40% , i messed up by not taking previous cpt n icd9 books, i had 2014 ones i graduated with, I know , bad mistake,  not again though.
I feel you on this gonna be your 3rd attempt,  it will be mine as well, like lady said 3rd time is a charm.
Good studying (luck)


----------



## 129vs (Dec 31, 2019)

My question Who Grades The Exam? 19 sections how many questions are in each section? The percentage does not make sense when you say 70% overall. Explain, please.  I find that there are other associations who claim you are not grading properly. The Better Business Bureau has a full list of complaints against the AAPC for the way they grad and the misunderstanding of 70% for each question to be completed for the exam to pass when others say overall of 70%. There is also discrepancy for some tests to have 200 questions instead of 150 questions.  People who take both test one for the AAPC failed the AAPC, Taken the second test through the AHIMA and passed the CCA examination through AHIMA.  There is a problem here.


----------



## Mayzoo (Dec 31, 2019)

129vs said:


> My question Who Grades The Exam? 19 sections how many questions are in each section? The percentage does not make sense when you say 70% overall. Explain, please.  I find that there are other associations who claim you are not grading properly. The Better Business Bureau has a full list of complaints against the AAPC for the way they grad and the misunderstanding of 70% for each question to be completed for the exam to pass when others say overall of 70%. There is also discrepancy for some tests to have 200 questions instead of 150 questions.  People who take both test one for the AAPC failed the AAPC, Taken the second test through the AHIMA and passed the CCA examination through AHIMA.  There is a problem here.



So far as I know, the exam is a scan tron so it, may be graded by an impartial computer at the Salt City AAPC headquarters.

It is a 70% overall.  If you receive a 65% on one area and a 75% on another, those two would average to a 70%.  You would add all the sections up and divide by 24 sections.  That would derive your average.

Not sure where the confusion lies, but this is pretty clear (and should be read by all examinees) on the entire testing process:



			http://static.aapc.com/ppdf/aapc/AAPC_Examination_Information.pdf
		


The CCA does not carry the weight (or potenetial salary) of the CPC or CCS and only 1/3 the exam is coding from what I can tell, so it naturally should be easier to pass:  https://www.google.com/search?newwindow=1&sxsrf=ACYBGNRqUbLuTPQKsBfRAo_Lclk-pcsHlA:1577822967447&source=hp&ei=96oLXr3tF8GItQXSvJlw&q=CCA+vs+CPC&oq=CCA+vs+CPC&gs_l=psy-ab.3..0l3j0i22i30l6.2545.4898..5312...2.0..0.250.1293.2j7j1....2..0....1..gws-wiz.....10..35i362i39j35i39j0i67j0i20i263.Bw3Q1zBIAE4&ved=0ahUKEwj9xPXL2ODmAhVBRK0KHVJeBg4Q4dUDCAg&uact=5

*"What kinds of questions are on the exam?*

The CCA content is about two thirds health data, health record, HIPAA, legal aspects of healthcare, anatomy, and physiology. Coding questions make up the other third of the exam. For more detail, you can visit AHIMA’s website (page 33)."



			https://www.careerstep.com/blog/certified-coding-associate-cca-exam-frequently-asked-questions/


----------



## csperoni (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm not sure about the confusion either.  The CPC exam is 150 questions, and you must get 105 correct to pass.  You could get all 10 E&M questions wrong, but still pass the test if overall you answered 105 of 150 correct.  The exam is graded by a computer, not a person.  It is multiple choice, fill in the bubbles.  No essays, no partial credit - nothing open to interpretation.  This seems to be stated clearly on the website.  
Regarding comparing another exam for a different certification from another company being easier to pass, I think you just addressed your own issue.  I might take an English lit class at my local community college and get a B+, but fail taking an English lit graduate course at an Ivy League college.


----------



## cbatte (Jan 1, 2020)

csperoni said:


> I'm not sure about the confusion either.  The CPC exam is 150 questions, and you must get 105 correct to pass.  You could get all 10 E&M questions wrong, but still pass the test if overall you answered 105 of 150 correct.  The exam is graded by a computer, not a person.  It is multiple choice, fill in the bubbles.  No essays, no partial credit - nothing open to interpretation.  This seems to be stated clearly on the website.
> Regarding comparing another exam for a different certification from another company being easier to pass, I think you just addressed your own issue.  I might take an English lit class at my local community college and get a B+, but fail taking an English lit graduate course at an Ivy League college.


Just to encourage those that are taking the test for the 3rd time, I too had to take the test 3 times, but did pass on the 3rd try.  The first time I was completing my degree in Medical Billing and Coding, and took the AACP exam during the time I was studying for finals.  Bad choice, got a 69%. Broke my heart.  I wanted to keep the information fresh, so I took the test again the following month.  I just went over the guidelines, and ended up with a 67%.  

But I found on the AACP website an exam prep with all the tricks on how to pass the exam.  I didn't know if I wanted to invest even more money, but I'm so glad I did.  Honestly, some of the sample questions where similar to the questions on exam.  The way to eliminate answers was great information and since you can't use post-its, they gave examples on how and what to highlight.  Also, I change my location for testing.  I'm from a small town but went to Portland, OR for the testing, the travel and location stressed me out.  The 3rd time I went to a tiny hospital in Pasco WA.  The tester there gave a pep talk about "every answer is found in your books, there are no trick questions."  This actually helped me I finally pass with a 78%


----------



## jayninegreen@gmail.com (Jul 20, 2022)

129vs said:


> My question Who Grades The Exam? 19 sections how many questions are in each section? The percentage does not make sense when you say 70% overall. Explain, please.  I find that there are other associations who claim you are not grading properly. The Better Business Bureau has a full list of complaints against the AAPC for the way they grad and the misunderstanding of 70% for each question to be completed for the exam to pass when others say overall of 70%. There is also discrepancy for some tests to have 200 questions instead of 150 questions.  People who take both test one for the AAPC failed the AAPC, Taken the second test through the AHIMA and passed the CCA examination through AHIMA.  There is a problem here.


I’ve taken my cpc exam twice through AAPC and failed twice with the same score of 53% I was told that I had to pass each section with a 70% but only need a 70% overall to pass the exam. The exam is now $450 to retake and I don’t have the money I’m starting to feel like AAPC is a scam. I’ve talked to a couple of people that had to take it twice failed took it a third time and passed. Is this a money scam??


----------



## sls314 (Jul 20, 2022)

jayninegreen@gmail.com said:


> I’ve taken my cpc exam twice through AAPC and failed twice with the same score of 53% I was told that I had to pass each section with a 70% but only need a 70% overall to pass the exam. The exam is now $450 to retake and I don’t have the money I’m starting to feel like AAPC is a scam. I’ve talked to a couple of people that had to take it twice failed took it a third time and passed. Is this a money scam??



AAPC is a professional organization. There are 2 widely known and accepted certifying bodies in the field of Medical Coding - AAPC is one of them.

You need 70% overall on an AAPC exam to pass. The CPC exam is 100 questions, which means that you need to get 70 questions right. You got 53 questions right, which means you fell short by 17 questions.

The exams are designed to be challenging, because they are professional certification exams. There's a minimum standard that needs to be met to hold the certification.  If the exams were easy for everyone, the certification would be meaningless.  

(That being said, many people do pass on their first try. I passed on the first attempt for all 5 of my credentials - I've never had to retake an AAPC exam.)
__________________________________________________________

If you've gotten a 53% twice, you should have a breakdown of your performance to show you what areas were your weakest.  If you want to share that information, we can help you figure out a study plan to improve in those areas for your next attempt.  

It would also be helpful to know what you've done to prepare so far. (Ex - what study guides, courses, practice exams, etc. did you use)  Do you have any background in healthcare, or are you coming from a completely different field? That way we can determine if you need additional resources to be prepared to score at least 70% the next time you take the exam.

Good luck!


----------



## jayninegreen@gmail.com (Jul 20, 2022)

I used the practice tests that AAPC provided and passed each time with an A. I’ve been in the health field for 19 years and I took medical coding in medical assistant.


----------



## sls314 (Jul 20, 2022)

jayninegreen@gmail.com said:


> I used the practice tests that AAPC provided and passed each time with an A. I’ve been in the health field for 19 years and I took medical coding in medical assistant.



What areas are you struggling the most on in your exams?

How about timing - are you running out of time towards the end & rushing through questions? 

Are you reading the answer choices *first* and then going back to the note?  That's crucial for saving time taking the exam.  You don't need to look up ALL of the codes to choose the right answer. Use process of elimination to narrow down your answer choices, and then refer to the note to determine your final answer.

Being familiar with the ICD-10 guidelines is crucial too. You don't have to completely memorize the guidelines, but you at least need to be familiar with some of the key guidelines & where to refer to them in your book.  MANY of the answers are designed to be tricky & trip you up on guideline-related questions. 

There are a lot of videos on YouTube that give exam taking tips for free, and many examinees on AAPC social media highly recommend them. I haven't personally used YouTube to prepare, but I've seen a lot of people mention Hoang Nguyen's videos as being good. I've seen someone named Heather (?) recommended too - I'm drawing a blank on her last name.


----------



## jayninegreen@gmail.com (Jul 20, 2022)

Sounds like I need you as a tutor!!!….lol…thank you for the advice but seriously I may need you.


----------

